

FastMail supports Roundcube Next development - robn_fastmail
http://blog.fastmail.com/2015/06/05/fastmail-supports-roundcube-next-development/

======
x0x0
This seems nice, but I can't help but wish fastmail would spend a lot more
effort on their own webmail client. It's pretty subpar compared to gmail.

Just to be clear, it's the best non-gmail client I can find.

~~~
ngrilly
I'd like to find a great web based alternative to Gmail. I tried FastMail a
long time ago. Why do you think, specifically, that FastMail is subpar
compared to Gmail?

~~~
x0x0
I do think it's as good as it gets outside gmail. That said, it's just flaky /
half assed.

For example:

it pretends to be a gmail style email client where the unit of manipulation is
a conversation, not a message. But the underlying message orientation peeks
through in certain cases.

In other ways, like settings, it feels very half assed: routing rules have to
be very simple and sometimes don't work. The UI for setting up routing rules
is shit; you have to add them, then scroll to the top of a very long page and
click "apply all changes" for the rules to take (yes, I missed that while
porting rules from my old webmail and had to redo 40+ rules). The rules don't
work as you would expect: eg messages from "a@b.com" do not match "sender ends
with" "b.com". Rules can only filter on one thing at a time -- no compound
rules on eg sender and subject. When you create a rule, it doesn't offer to
apply to existing messages in the inbox.

When you mark something as not spam, it is delivered to your inbox and skips
rules.

It sometimes loses the send button while composing messages.

No option to "filter emails like this"; instead, you have to copy and paste eg
the address you want to filter into a screen 3 clicks away.

By default, it doesn't load images in html email. There is a link that tries
to load the images in the email you're viewing; it works perhaps 2/3 of the
time.

The rich editor is crap. For just one of a long list: paste tsv data in there;
it strips all the tabs. Awesome. So a\tb\tc pastes as abc.

Etc. There's just a lot of annoyances that make me assume the devs don't use
their own product or they'd fix it out of sheer annoyance.

That said, I pay for it over gmail for privacy.

Oh, and one more complaint: they charge you for sms -- 0.12 each! -- if you
setup 2fa to txt a code to your phone, even on $40/year accounts. That's just
chintzy. Better yet, because they're run by cheap dicks, purchased sms credits
expire after a year!!! When I saw that it felt like purchasing a prepaid
cellphone at a gas station level cheap. They're seriously pricing at 1600
hundred times the pricing twilio has on their web page for joe-random-user,
not someone sending a million of these or whatever a day.

~~~
jamessb
> The rules don't work as you would expect: eg messages from "a@b.com" do not
> match "sender ends with" "b.com".

The documentation implies that 'begins with' and 'ends with' only work for
subject, message text, or mailing list ID - letting you set 'sender begins
with' is probably a UI bug:
[https://www.fastmail.com/help/receive/rules.html](https://www.fastmail.com/help/receive/rules.html)

> Rules can only filter on one thing at a time -- no compound rules on eg
> sender and subject.

You can write Sieve rules, and hence implement compound rules using the
'anyof' and 'allof' commands:
[https://www.fastmail.com/help/technical/sieve.html](https://www.fastmail.com/help/technical/sieve.html)

It would be nice if you didn't have to do this, though.

